# Bellator 120 Lineup Is Complete



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

> Officials have set the lineup for May’s Bellator pay-per-view debut, and have loaded up the Spike TV prelims in the process.
> 
> Bellator 120 takes place May 17 from the Landers Center in Southaven, Mississippi. The card will be the first to air on PPV by Bellator, and features the third encounter between lightweight champion Eddie Alvarez and Michael Chandler.
> 
> ...


Interesting... Held/Pitbull and Volkov/Ivanov get the prelim treatment so that Michael Venum Page can be on the PPV... strange to me.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If MVP pulls out of this fight I might legitimately set him on fire. He's already been demoted from full time ClydeBlitz sig to rotational ClydeBlitz sig.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Don't understand MVP being on the main card, he's exciting don't get me wrong. But having tournament finals on the prelims just cheapens the tournament, its like "congrats on reaching the final, shame only a few people will see you win the whole thing, but Tito desperately needs the cash".

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Especially with MVP not having fought in over a year.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Put the Brooks and MVP fights on Prelims and you have a card that makes sense, the tournaments should be one of the main features of the main card.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks like a solid night of fights. Good prelim, I like that the two tourney finals will be on the prelim, great lead in. Makes both main and prelim very viable.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I actually can't wait for this card.

I'm not the biggest Chandler fan, but I haven't seen loads from Alvarez but have heard the hype so I'm interested to see him.

Rampage and King Mo should be an alright fight. I don't buy their fake arguments and stuff but I've always liked Rampage. Wonder if they are going to have a TNA storyline first lmao.

Shlemenko moving up a weight class to take on an all time great should be very interested, specifically because Tito knows how to use that weight advantage. If Alexander wins it's huge for him.

Will Brooks was my FFL next pick, which is probably good that I didnt get him. He's a solid fighter, but if he loses, does he lose his title shot? Weird set up.

Michael Page is top 3 exciting fighters to see for me. I made my highlight video online, have had his name in my sig since his second fight. Had it not been for Conor McGregor managing to jump in there after his last Cage Warriors win, I'd have been gutted to have no MVP the past year. He needs to work now.

Kongo is in my FFL, nuff said.

Volkov as a former champ Vs an undefeated fighter who's been dominant, should be very interesting and is a hard one to call. I like how they arent just big fat heavy punchers as well, these guys have some skills.

Patricky Pitbull is a beast, always exciting.

Don't know the first one.

UFC doesn't actually have as relatable cards to me as this one.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm buying this PPV to show my thanks to Bellator for all their free shows I watch. Plus I want to see Tito get beat up again


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Hopefully it's still free on Viva in UK


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bellator is banking on making MVP a star and putting him on this card is to serve that purpose. 

Truthfully Schlemenko vs Tito is very interesting, overrated mw vs broken down LHW but the size difference will be insane, Tito is a big LHW


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^I'm hoping you're right about MVP. Been wanting the guy to break out for a while.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

$39.99SD, $44.99HD to view. Worth. War MMA.


----------

